# Bone Dancer's Banana Cake



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Peeps! I know everyone here misses William and he was such a good friend to me. He shared this recipe with me many years ago, it's his late mother's Banana Cake recipe. It is the perfect mix of banana bread and cake, not really heavy like some breads can be and just delicious. I am sure William would be very happy to have me share it with you guys. Here it is:

Bone Dancer's Banana Cake
1 stick of butter
1 cup white sugar
2 beaten eggs
1 cup of VERY RIPE mashed bananas (I can't stress enough VERY RIPE)
1 tsp of baking soda dissolved in 4 tbsp. of milk
1 & 1/2 cup of AP flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp of vanilla (or vanilla paste)

Mix butter and sugar until well blended. Mix in vanilla, eggs, mashed bananas and baking soda/milk mixture. Blend well then add dry ingredients, until incorporated. Bake at 350 degrees in a large loaf pan or 8X8 for 25 to 30 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean. Cool on wire rack and enjoy!

(Have I posted this before? I just made one because I had bananas that were ready to be thrown away, but I thought, "Banana Cake" and then I thought how great it is to share delicious recipes. My brain is always in overdrive.)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yum!
Nice of you to share this


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you Pumpkin5, I just printed the recipe. I have bananas to use up too so this is timely and sounds delicious. It is very nice of you to share this remembrance of Bill!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You are welcome PG and Zills! I hope you make it because it really turns out delicious. I bought my first bottle of vanilla bean paste and I used that instead of the vanilla extract. It gives the cake a much richer taste.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I've never tried vanilla bean paste. I'm going to look for it the next time I go shopping.

I forgot I was going to a friend's house today (and was suppose to bring something) so I brought Bone Dancer's Banana Cake and it was a hit, all gone in about 15 minutes. I'm going to say it must have been good but I didn't get any so I'm going to make another later in the week.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! It is really good. I have three very spotted bananas that are doomed today to become the cake. It makes the whole house smell splendid.


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Tried this in a loaf pan and while the outside browned nicely, the inside was uncooked. I left it in a little longer than recommended. Definitely recommend using the 8"x 8" pan only for this recipe.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

ZombieBride said:


> Tried this in a loaf pan and while the outside browned nicely, the inside was uncooked. I left it in a little longer than recommended. Definitely recommend using the 8"x 8" pan only for this recipe.


:jol: I always go by the "stick a toothpick in and when it comes out clean the cake is ready" baking model. If the top starts to get too brown, just put a piece of foil over it to allow the inside of the cake to finish cooking. I usually put foil over midway the cook time.


----------

